# Answerphones



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Is it me or are these just really hard to find here? I have found only 2 so far - both Philips and neither of them have English as an option.

I have found normal phones that do but I need a cordless answerphone.

Have looked in Carrefour/Hipercor/El Corte Ingles/Worten

Any ideas?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Amazon? Remember, the cheapest time to phone your friends is when they're out...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

donz said:


> Is it me or are these just really hard to find here? I have found only 2 so far - both Philips and neither of them have English as an option.
> 
> I have found normal phones that do but I need a cordless answerphone.
> 
> ...


If you are with Telefonica I think the answering service sits further down the line, like a mobile. Not in the handset itself.

Some info here, or ring 1004 and say "English" in a loud clear voice to get an English-speaking adviser.

Movistar in English - Francais - Deutsch


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> If you are with Telefonica I think the answering service sits further down the line, like a mobile. Not in the handset itself.
> 
> Some info here, or ring 1004 and say "English" in a loud clear voice to get an English-speaking adviser.
> 
> Movistar in English - Francais - Deutsch



You get an English speaking recorded voice now, telling you what to press if you want an English speaker


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thanks but no, I literally do need to buy an actual answerphone handset itself.


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

why not get a Spanish one and Google translate the instructions-then you can record your own welcome message??


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We had one of these in the UK and kept the handsets in different rooms:  I guess it would work in Spain?

Panasonic KX-TG6622EB Twin Digital Cordless Phone Set: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

is it not a different socket here? I thought it was....else I would have got it when I was in the UK in Apr lol!


----------

